# FAQ - OBDeleven Users Q&A



## SwissJetPilot

In an effort to help those who are using the *OBDeleven* device, or have questions about it's capabilities and functions, this post was created to help clarify what it can and can't do. I'm certainly no expert, and this is based on my own experience and that of other OBDeleven users. If anyone would like to add any additional information about the functions and features of this device, your comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated.

For the official *OBDeleven FAQ* website and latest update notifications, please visit their website *here*. For a comparison OBDeleven vs *Carly* and *Carista* click *here*.

** IMPORTANT UPDATE **​_"From 15.06.2021 PRO version becomes a yearly subscription. All current PRO users automatically get access to a lifetime subscription. everyone else has 48 hours to get the lifetime subscription for a one time payment."_

For those on a budget, the least expensive entry would be the First Gen device currently offered for €39.99. Try it out, see what you like or don't like about it and then decide if you want to upgrade to the plan that you think best suits your needs.

*Index of Topics* _Click on the line to go directly to the topic -_

*• Credit System*
*• Poor Connectivity*
*• Questions & Answers*
*• Displayed Modules*
*• 3D Printed Ring Mount and Cover*
*• Adaptation for Roadster Roof Flaps*
*• OBDeleven vs. VCDS Auto Scan Reports*
*• Long Code vs. Code*
*• Performing a Fault Scan & Clearing Faults*
*• Low Voltage Warning*
*• Compatibility with Other Apps*
*• Scanning Another Vehicle*
*• Update for OBDeleven App and Operating Systems*
*• Password Change for a Used OBDeleven Device*

*One-Touch Apps & Retrofits** - *Click *here* for a complete visual list of all Apps currently available (as of Feb 2022)

*• Oil Service Reset*
*• Tourist Solution (Headlight dip)*
*• Spoiler Deactivation*
*• Headlight Washer Deactivation*
*• Alarm Chirp*
*• LED DRL Bulb Swap (BiXenon headlights only)*

*Customize the Vehicle Displayed*
If you want to remove the stock vehicle image and replace it with one of your own. Read how *here*.

*Member Videos*
Here's where I will link members posts who have been kind enough to provide videos using the OBDeleven -
• Steviejones133 - OBDeleven *NextGen Pro* Review *here*.


*OBDeleven Review*

I just received my First Gen OBDeleven device with the Pro activation code. Hopefully this should give me all the functionality it's capable of offering and we'll see how it works out. I'm really keen to know if it can run an Adaptation for the Roadster roof flap servos. One of the selling points for the OBDeleven versus other OBD Bluetooth devices and Apps is they have coded it specifically for VAG vehicles rather than the more common generic scan tools.

One quick point for anyone trying to figure out what the fault codes mean, OBDeleven does not offer much in the way of technical support, but Ross-Tech does. The easiest way to figure out a fault code is go Google "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx is the fault code. This will take you to their website and wiki which has definitions and possible solutions for that particular fault.

** * * * * * * !! WARNING !! * * * * * * * *​
*DO NOT MAKE ANY CHANGES TO YOUR CODES WITHOUT FIRST RUNNING A SCAN AND SAVING THE FILE SO YOU HAVE A RECORD OF THE FACTORY SETTINGS. ONCE YOU CHANGE A CODE, THERE IS NO "UNDO" OPTION.*

It's a good idea when you first get your OBDeleven to install the App onto your smart phone or device* and set up your email address to verify whether or not you can send data to yourself. Once this has been confirmed, run an auto-scan and send it to yourself and verify you have the original OEM code settings before you change anything. This way if you make a change and something doesn't work right, you can go back and reset it back the way it was.

_*OBDeleven requires Android 5.0 or above._

First Gen OBD eleven device I received shown below. OBDeleven offers both the First Gen and Next Gen in either Android or iOS. Click *here* for more information.










*Getting Started - *

When I received mine, I was a bit underwhelmed as there was no paperwork of any kind inside the little box. No warranty card, no instructions, no information at all; nichts, nada, nothing. Fortunately there's Google and other Forums to provide some information, so I've managed to pull together some decent 'how to' instructions which I have included below -

*UPDATE* - There is now a Quick Start User guide available on the OBDeleven website -
https://obdeleven.com/en/faqs/quick-sta ... guide.html

The Android App can be found on GooglePlay or their website -
https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... .obdeleven

There's also an OBDeleven Forum if you want to search for other users or other vehicles -
Home | OBDeleven

*Android & iOS and Getting Online*

OBDeleven offers both Android and iOS versions and both require access to the internet in order to function. Because the OBDeleven is a cloud-based software system you have to be online in order for it to work and you will have to log in to your account in order to use the device to scan your vehicle. Without WiFi or internet access, the device will not work. If you're in an area where internet reception is not very good, you may experience connectivity problems.

*Next Gen* shown below -









*Android Devices - *

At the time of this writing, I uploaded and ran the OBDeleven App on an Asus ME173X tablet running Android 4.2.2. There were no issues with the performance of the App or paring to the dongle. Connecting via iPhone hotspot worked fine.

*UPDATE* - OBDeleven update was applied on the 1st of July, 2020. Android users now require Android 5.0 or above. iOS users minimum software requirement iOS 11. For more information, click the link below -

*• Update for OBDeleven App and Operating Systems*










*Obtaining the App and Creating an Account -*

You can downloaded the OBDeleven App from Google Play or the OBDeleven website. Once you have it running on your Android device, the first step is to create an account and confirm it from an automated reply email.

Once you tap the OBDeleven App Icon, this start up screen will appear.










Sign up first. Confirm your account in your email. Reply to the email by clicking on the provided link to which you will see a new window pop up with "Successfully verified your email!" Then sign in and get started.

*Basic vs. Pro Features -*

There are currently two options, the Basic version and the Pro version. At the time of this writing, the basic was going for around €39.99 and to upgrade to the Pro was an additional €24.99.

Initially you will only see the Basic App features once you have the App running. However, if you bought the Pro version you'll need to activate this on your log-in account. Go to the menu bars icon in the top left corner of the App. Click on your profile image and you'll see the option for PRO listed. Enter and submit your code and it will automatically upgrade to OBDeleven Pro. You'll then see the word "Pro" on your profile picture.

For more information about the differences between OBDeleven Basic vs Pro, check out this video from Deutsche Auto Parts - 





















*Connecting to your Car -*

The purple OBD port is located underneath the steering wheel near the rear-most edge of the lower dash panel, close to the side kick panel above the foot rest. Switch on the car ignition (no need to start the engine) and plug in the OBDeleven dongle. You should see a red light glowing inside the dongle.

One interesting feature that took me by surprise is when you disconnect the dongle and shut down the program, it will sound an alarm to alert you that the dongle is still in the vehicle. This is a pretty handy feature because once plugged in, the dongle stays on and if you leave it plugged into the OBD port it will eventually drain your battery. There are other OBD dongle devices which have built-in on/off switches, but the OBDeleven does not have this feature.


















At some point, the device may require a password. It will only accept numbers and it needs at least six, so use something simple that you can remember (e.g. 123456). Later, you can turn off the requirement for a password in the settings.

Next step is to pair the dongle with your Android device. This isn't essential but it makes connection much faster each time you use OBDeleven. Search for Bluetooth devices in your Android settings app and if requested, pair using Bluetooth code 1234.

*Running OBDeleven -*

Once the App is paired and connected you may be presented with a request for the VIN. This is not required and can be skipped. The screen will display a menu list on the left and a "Connect" prompt on the right. Tap "Connect" and wait.

From this screen you can view details of your car, view and clear fault codes and if the engine is running view live data. Like the VCDS, it will interrogate and display only those addresses and codes that are available for year and make. Interestingly enough, the graphics are not vehicle specific; while you can select the TT model for the menu display on the right, the list of addresses uses generic graphics, so you won't see the Mk2 instruments, climate control module, etc.

































*Adaptations - *

Adaptations are a big part of correcting detected faults and OBDeleven states in their website that it can run Adaptations and Basic Settings. While there are some Adaptations and Basic Setting available for the Throttle Body, Climate Control and Gas Pedal, there's no Adaptation for the convertible top.

* OBDeleven Apps -*

Under the Apps menu, you will find Adjustments, Retrofits and Workshop. The Apps are model specific, so not every vehicle, year or model will have the same apps. For example, my 2007 Roadster only has seven Apps, no Retrofits and one Workshop (oil service reset). Each one costs 10-credits to implement and you have to pay for it every time you use it. For a graphic list of all current Apps, click *here*.

For vehicles like the Golf or Seat Leon, I've seen Apps that cost as much as 100-credits (100-credits = £12.49) such as mirror link in motion, video in motion, etc. So be aware that there are additional costs.

Basically the Apps are a one-touch method for changing a function rather than going into the long coding and making the change manually. What this means is you can still make the change manually with the long coding, the Apps just make this a "one touch" convenience.

One thing to be aware of before you start tapping on the Apps, is the ability to set them back to OEM if you don't like them or change your mind. I was told by their customer service, "Once you press on to activate it, you can't change it back (with the App) and you will not be able to get your credits back. You can change it back, but only via long coding." So before you drop 100-credits on something, be sure you really want it and know how to change it back via long coding. There's no such thing as "undo" and no refund of your credits either.

For more information on the apps, check out this YouTube video from Deutsche Auto Parts (USA) -













*Price Point -*

When comparing the VCDS to the OBDeleven, price is often the biggest factor. The OBDeleven Basic is currently advertised on their website for $47 (USD). The Pro license is an additional $29 (USD). Since the OBDeleven has a credit system to use various functions, this can increase the total operating cost of using the device over time, depending on how you use it.

The least expensive device from Ross-Tech is the VCDS® HEX-V2® Enthusiast which will support 3-vehicles. It's currently going for about $199 (USD).

*Credit System -*

The OBDeleven has a credit system to use some of the features (e.g. oil service reset costs 10-credits). To add more credits to your account you can either buy them directly online or get free credits by watching several advertisements. It also adds one free credit per day just for opening the App. See post below for details on how to add credits. One other note about the credits is they can be used on any vehicle, not just your own and you can get them off as many Android devices as you have set up with your account.

One little issue I did run into when attempting to claim free credits, there are times when you may get the message "Sorry, currently no Ads available...." Not cool! :-(









*Convenience -*

In terms of size, the OBDeleven is small enough to toss in your glove box so you always have it handy.

One nice feature I do like with the OBDeleven is the ability to play around with the App offline, meaning without the dongle plugged into and connected to the vehicle.Even if you're not connected to the dongle, you can still browse through the features in the App to get a feel for how it works. Any data collected during a live scan will be stored and displayed off line. You can upload credits or watch advertisements to gain free credits.

Another possible option (although not confirmed) is the use of an Android based replacement head unit (e.g. Kenwood, Xtron, etc.) for the OEM Audi RNS-E or radio system. With an Android-based head unit, it should be possible to upload the OBDeleven App directly into the head unit and use the OBDeleven without a smart device. This would be a real advantage for anyone who wants to run the App while the car is running or check performance data during a test drive by displaying the "gauges" in real time.

















*Technical Support -*

The OBDeleven came with no instructions and even the App has no guide or tutorial for how to set it up or operate it. To be fair, they do include a link to their website on the back of the box in very tiny print. However there are a few sources for information; primarily the OBDeleven and the software partner Voltas IT are your first point of contact using their respective FAQs. Then you can search for an OBDeleven Blog or Forum and search for specific posts that are relevant to your inquiry.

Like most people who have purchased one of these devices, I ended up searching Google or YouTube to figure out how it works. On the other hand, Ross-Tech's VCDS website has a ton of information, including a user manual, dozens of YouTube instruction videos, a well used and supported Forum and the ability to track down fault codes and get information on what it means and the most likely causes and solutions.

OBDeleven Website FAQ - FAQs
Voltas IT support FAQ - OBDeleven Android — Voltas IT Technical Support and Help Center









*Data Transfer - *

Another feature offered by OBDeleven is the ability to send emails about your scans and fault codes. This can be done by clicking on the little envelope icon on the top right of the screen. This will pop up an option window for which ever email system you have on your Android. In my case I had Gmail and Yahoo. When I tapped on the Yahoo icon, it opened my email account and had created an email with the data posted into the body of the text. I had to fill in the To: address but it automatically posted my sending address into the cc/bcc.

This feature is controlled in the 'Options' under 'Data Sharing' where you can insert the email address you want to use for data sharing. Now the fact that it's called 'Data Sharing' makes me wonder, who else is getting this information?

*Reviewing Module Codes Off-Line - *

Now this is a pretty cool feature and something the VCDS can't do. After you've run a full scan of all the modules, it saves that information so you can review it later on, off line. With the VCDS, you can't do this since it's pulling data from the vehicle. With OBDeleven, it's stored it in memory so you can sit at your desk and review the codes, see what's available and decide what you want to change later on.

*Summary -*

The OBDeleven does have an advantages in terms of ease of use, price point, convenience and flexibility for those who are comfortable with smart devices and Apps. And while it can do many of the things a more expensive VCDS can do, there are still limits and additional costs even with the Pro version. For anyone trying to decide between a VCDS and OBDeleven device, it will depend on what you need to do, what you're willing to pay and how comfortable you are with the user interface.

While the OBDeleven gives you the convenience of using an Android device, it's going to require a WiFi internet connection in order work. And it uses a credit system for some of the additional features, even with the Pro license. If you're in the middle of no-where and don't have access to WiFi and need to sort a fault, this may be an issue.

Although it's advertised to perform Adaptations, (https://obdeleven.com/en/content/7-app-and-features) the OBDeleven is not capable of resolving all Adaptations and Basic settings. While these features are easier to do with the Pro version, there are limits. For Roadster owners, the OBDeleven isn't going to help if you have a soft top failure and want to sort it out yourself.

OBDeleven instructions and technical support is severely lacking. Even my kids inflatable pool came with instructions and in 15-languages. Having to chase down information on the internet, or write an email to tech support just to use a product is not exactly what I consider customer technical support.

*Conclusion - *

If you're looking for an inexpensive OBD Bluetooth scanning device that can display and clear faults, allow code changes, offers one-touch code changes and provides some Adaptations for an unlimited number of vehicles, the OBDeleven is the way to go. The fact it is designed specifically for VAG software makes it the best choice over generic OBDII devices which can report incorrect or bogus fault codes.

However, if you need a device that can really do some serious deep dive diagnostics on it's own stand alone software, can run all the Adaptations and Basic setting and has excellent tech support and customer service, then you should consider Ross-Tech VCDS.

*Ross Tech VCDS vs OBDeleven - *

For anyone new to VCDS or OBDeleven devices, here's a couple of pretty good videos on the differences between the two systems from Deutsche Auto Parts (USA). One note, the speaker comments that the VCDS cable costs $350 which is misleading. The least expensive version is the VCDS® HEX-V2® Enthusiast which currently sells for $199 and can be used on 3-vehicles.

*Ross-Tech Store -*
VCDS with HEX-V2 Enthusiast | Ross-Tech

*YouTube -*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUvmvN- ... e=youtu.be




 (starts at timestamp 8:10)


----------



## andy mac

I got one a couple of months ago, mainly to give the car a "once-over" after just buying it.
My thoughts so far:

Fault reading and clearance is really easy.

Apps... there aren't many for the MK2 and most are useless for me as they're for the standard stereos and using fog lights as driving lights (illegal here). They really need to add a LOT more apps.

App pricing... this hasn't bothered me as much as it could (mainly due to there being none to use!) so I've built up quite a few hundred credits just from logging in and (not) watching 5 ads.

Long coding/adaptation... I'll admit I haven't dug too deeply into these as yet as I'm struggling to understand them.
A nice simple (but comprehensive) database would be great. I've found bits scattered around various forums and I'm sure all the info is out there ... somewhere.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Never bothered with WiFi as it connects immediately with bluetooth & all I wanted it for was fault finding & resetting, no WiFi required for that, is it actually avail with ODB Eleven?
Wrap a loop of sticky tape around it to make it easier to remove.








Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I tried to connect mine without WiFi (iPhone hotspot) and it wouldn't connect with the vehicle. The OBDeleven customer support said it required WiFi connection since it's cloud based.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

These two screen give you and idea of the difference between OBDeleven and VCDS long coding. This is for a pre-facelift, Central Module Comfort System or in VCDS 46-Central Conv. 

*Note* - For facelift vehicles after 2010-2011, VAG incorporated the information from Address 46 into Address 09.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Credit System

UPDATE* - With the introduction of the OBDeleven subscription scheme, the requirement for credits in order to use the Apps has changed depending on which plan you chose to purchase:

• Pro - One-Click Applications requires an additional in-app purchase.
• Ultimate - Unlimited access to One-Click Apps

As before, Pro used can still collect up to five (5) free credits per day. Please refer to the *OBDeleven website* for more information on the different subscriptions and plans. You can refer to this post to see all the currently available Apps which include Adjustments, Retrofits and Workshop features. Click *here*.

----------------------------------------

The OBDeleven has a credit system to use some of the features and you a couple of options for how to obtain them; you can either buy credits or get them for free by watching an advertisement. It also adds one credit per day just for opening the App and you can watch up to four advertisements, for a daily total of five free credits, before you get the message "no more free credits today". So at least with this method, if you don't mind doing this every day, you can rack up a couple of hundred points over a few months. If you take a look at the images below, you'll notice I have nearly as many free credits as I do paid credits, and this was done over time by opening the App and viewing the advertisements.

It's important to note that not all some features or Apps are the same price. Some can cost as much as 100-credits*. Like the oil service reset, you have to pay for it every time you use it. Most of the Apps for my 2007 Roadster were only 10-credits, but you can see how that adds up every time I want to reset the service reminder after an oil change.

_** *With the new subscription scheme, credit prices have changed._

As far as using them, the credits you accumulate belong to your so you can use them on any vehicle you want. This means you could scan a friends car and make a code change and use your own credits to pay for it.

Credit prices as currently advertised - (OBDeleven Android — Voltas IT Technical Support and Help Center)
10 credits price is 1.49€ +VAT.
100 credits price is 11.99€ +VAT.
500 credits price is 29.99€ +VAT.

Here's a good YouTube from *Deutsche Auto Parts* (USA) on how the credit system works. Click *here*.


----------



## andy mac

You probably know this anyway but I couldn't see it mentioned... you can get 5 credits per day from watching ads.

Excellent guide so far!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Yep, I hit the daily limit; 1 free plus four for watching four ads. After the fifth credit, I got this message - I even tried to 'game' the App by changing the date on my tablet. And no, that didn't work.


----------



## motornoter

As usual, excellent write up Swiss. Did consider OBDeleven but eventually opted for VCDS running on a second-hand Windows laptop purchased off E-Bay. Was put off by OBDeleven's credit system and the fact that it was Cloud operated - patchy internet connection were we live, which could be a problem.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *motornotor* - Those points are well worth consideration for anyone else where internet access might be an issue. Even here on the European continent, I have run into areas where even cell phone coverage is a bit dodgy. 

For anyone interested in alternative OBD2 devices and Apps, this review is pretty good. Here's a list of some of the more popular Apps currently available for 2019. Just keep in mind the OBDeleven was written specifically for VAG software. Many of the generic OBD readers, when used on VAG vehicles, have been known to report incorrect or bogus fault codes.

1. Torque Pro
2. OBD Auto Doctor
3. InCarDoc Pro
4. Car Scanner ELM OBD2 App
5. EOBD Facile
6. HobDrive
7. Dash - Drive Smart
8. Engine Link (iOS)
9. ScanMaster
10. DashCommand (iOS)
11. BlueDriver
12. GoFAR
13. FIXD - Vehicle Health Monitor

https://magnetoitsolutions.com/blog/bes ... ars-review


----------



## PlasticMac

Just received my device, added pro code, plugged it in, red light on, ignition on, bluetooth paired (android tablet), tap connect button, but it doesn't connect. Any ideas please? Mac.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Poor Connectivity*

I've read various other reviews on this same issue and many people have also complained of a very, very slow connection. You might try it again and verify you have a good WiFi or phone signal since that can be part of the problem.

If the OBDeleven dongle isn't connecting via Bluetooth to your Android device, try it again until it does. Mine took a few attempts and even dropped the connection for no apparent reason.

Also, make sure your ignition is on.

You might also try contacting them directly - click on the "contact us" button at the bottom of this linked page -

OBDeleven Android — Voltas IT Technical Support and Help Center


----------



## PlasticMac

I'll put my WiFi repeater mid way between the router and the car, then try again. Will keep you posted. Mac.


----------



## PlasticMac

Solved! Fitted a range extender mid way between the router and the car. Tried connecting, and after what seemed a long time, I was prompted to set a numeric pass code, once done, a scan start automatically. All's well. WiFi signal strength is key, it seems. Mac.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

I have the obdeleven basic and very handy for novice just checking stuff and clearing charcoal filter codes etc. I am now the proud owner of a Rosstech VCDS and very nice too, worked straight out of the box, bit of learning to do [smiley=book2.gif] ... but already tried the bose amp interior codes that change the equalisation for different interiors, jury is out on whether it improves the sound.
Decided on VCDS after SJP found no roadster roof adaptation. Word of warning don't be tempted by cheap VCDS copies, not worth the agg :x


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS - *

Since there will be new users with various questions about how the OBDeleven works, I've added this section so anyone who may have a question can post it here in hopes of keeping the Mk2 OBDeleven questions and answers in one place.

Hopefully veteran users can help the newbies here and spread the knowledge without chasing all over the Forum to find things. I'll try to keep this up to date and summarize problems and answers when they're posted. If you can't find and answer on their website, post it here and let's see if anyone has a solution -

Here's their two websites -
OBDeleven Website FAQ - FAQs
Voltas IT support FAQ - OBDeleven Android — Voltas IT Technical Support and Help Center

Common problems and solutions -

*Q)* *Unit won't connect, bad connection.*
*A)* You need a good internet connection from the car. A phone with 4G will work, or use the phone as a hotspot (iOS devices) if the WiFi signal isn't adequate in your driveway. Add a range extender mid way between the router and the car. WiFi signal strength is key (PlasticMac) Three things to check - WiFi signal, Bluetooth connectivity and the ignition is on.

*Q)The OBD Eleven accepted the coding but it didn't activate the change immediately. This also happens when resetting something back to the OEM setting.
A)* Shut off the OBDeleven, wait 10 minutes then start the engine.

*Q)* *My car has 24 modules, but only shows codes for 23. Are some hidden?
A)* Not all modules have accessible codes which can be changed. See the post below for additional information. Keep in mind not all years, models and variants will have the same code options; e.g. a Coupe will not have module 26-Auto Roof which is specific to Convertibles.

*Q) **When I click on the envelope to send a report, I get the message "Send history...No apps can perform this action"*
*A) *Make sure you have a WiFi or internet connection and you have an email service App (e.g. Yahoo, GMail, etc.), loaded on your device.

*Q) **I sent myself a scan report but can't find it in my email.*
*A) *Sometimes it takes a while to show up. Wait 30-minutes and then check it again. Double check the email addresses that are listed in the email To: and From: are correct.

*Q) **I ran a fault scan and came up with 16353 - Control Module - Internal Malfunction. I have tried to clear this fault but it keeps coming up. There are no warning lights on the instrument panel. What's going on?*
*A) *Some faults cannot be cleared (such as internal processor faults) and the control module may explicitly refuse or may just still display the fault after a clearing attempt. Clicking on Clear Codes does not fix the problem that caused the fault! DTCs should only be erased after correcting the condition(s) that caused them in the first place. 

Note: There is no way to erase individual DTCs while leaving others alone unless you go into each address and clear the DTC. It's just the way the VAG protocols work. Note: In some cases, the ignition must be cycled after clearing codes but before performing certain functions such as Basic Settings. Since this particular fault is related to the power steering, you may want to take it and have it checked. Early TT's had problems with the power steering which were repaired/replaced under warranty.
.


----------



## captainhero17

In spirit of SwissJetPilot asking to keep it precise and short.
Question:
#1. Why does my car sometimes say its scanning 21 modules and in the next scan it scans only 19?

#2a. Why cant some faults be cleared? (the newest fault I cant remove is U112400 Data bus _Additional Installations detected_ STATUS: Active )

#2b. What does U112400 Data bus _Additional Installations detected_ mean??

#3. Says it has 3 faulty codes. I can only find 2 on the list. 1 is hidden. How?

#4 What is the benefit of adding equipment in the Car Info list???

Thanx


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Displayed Modules*

For my 2007 3.2 Roadster, I have a total of 24 Modules (Addresses) available. There are dozens of other Addresses which VAG creates for other model vehicles, but these are the only ones programmed for my Roadster. This is why you see 01, 02, 03, 04, 08, 09. For my model, 05, 06 and 07 (and others) are not available.

The other point is not all of these have codes that can be changed. For example, although it's listed, there's no code available for 04-Steering Angle. So it's possible to have more Addresses than Codes, or at least codes that can be changed.

*NOTE* - Around 2010-2011 when Audi introduced the "face-lift", Address 46-Central Conv. was incorporated into Address 09-Cent. Elect.

1.) 01-Engine -- code 0000178
2.) 02-Auto Trans -- code 0000020
3.) 03-ABS Brakes -- code 0026177
4.) 04-Steering Angle -- no code available
5.) 08-Auto HVAC -- code 1048838
6.) 09-Cent. Elect. -- code 11060E8380141C0003180000180000000009EE075A250802
7.) 14-Susp. Elect. -- code 0000014
8.) 15-Airbags -- code 0011635
9.) 16-Steering wheel -- code 0013141
10.) 17-Instruments -- code 0081018
11.) 19-CAN Gateway -- code FF0F23CA67005100
12.) 22-AWD -- code 0000001
13.) 25-Immobilizer -- no code available
14.) 26-Auto Roof -- no code available
15.) 37-Navigation -- code 0619717
16.) 42-Door Elect, Driver -- code 0000053
17.) 44-Steering Assist -- no code available
18.) 46-Central Conv. -- code 9890300241182D098505488AD673
19.) 47-Sound System -- code 0246126
20.) 4C-Tire Pressure II -- code 0614100
21.) 52-Door Elect, Pass. -- code 0000053
22.) 55-Headlight Range -- code 0000011
23.) 56-Radio -- code 0619717
24.) 77-Telephone -- code 0011401

This is a typical Address display in VCDS. You'll note the OEM code in red and is listed for every available Address. This is important to know in the event you change the coding so you can go back and reset this if whatever you change doesn't work or does something unexpected.

_*Address 01: Engine * Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 HJ HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0672 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: AUX7Z0FNFNO025
*Coding: 0000178*
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 5AEC62511019F94775E-800E_

Here's a list of all the available Addresses that can be modified or re-coded. You'll note that Address-4 is missing. Which is why the AutoScan list shows 24, but only 23 are accessible to recoding.

























Not all Addresses have long coding options. For example, here you can see just two of the thirteen long coding options under Address 46-Central Conv. -









However for other, like Address Telephone-77, it's just a simple code setting with very few options, or as I would call them, "short" codes. These are highlighted in blue and are set by entering the number in the correct sequence, from the list below -


----------



## Jonah67red

Can it disable the spoiler.

Been a careful driver since I fitted my after market one to the deck months ago [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Johan67red* - Yes it can. There's a one-touch App you read about *here*. Spoiler deactivation is also possible since it's a tick box in the long code with VCDS and OBDeleven.

Address 46 -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1910617

















@* Captainhero17*

Read through their website and see if this helps -
https://voltas-it.helpshift.com/a/obdel ... &p=android

Each control unit has a status indicator at top right corner, the indicator can be GREEN, RED, YELLOW, BLACK (Number in indicator is showing corresponding control unit number):

*GREEN - Control unit is in working condition and without any trouble codes.
*RED - Control unit is in working condition but it has some trouble codes.
*YELLOW - Control unit is in working condition but it is not installed in Gateway installation list. Use the Gateway list coding function to add this control unit to the Gateway installation list.
*BLACK - Control unit is installed into Gateway but it is not reachable. If you have uninstalled this control unit you will need to remove it from Gateway installation list, in another way you will need to check the functionality of control unit.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*OBDeleven 3D Printed Ring Mount and Cover - *

If you ordered the OBDeleven without the ring puller (makes it easier to disconnect the dongle) you can always make your own 3D printed ring mount. A colleague of mine has a 3D printer and is always looking for something to make. A bit of double sided foam tape to stick it onto the OBD cover and jobs done quick and easy! While we were at it, we also came up with a cover for the pins. Probably not necessary, but sort of completes the project.

If anyone wants the 3D file to make their own, send me a PM.


----------



## captainhero17

@SwissJetPilot,

Another doosy for ya:

I accidentally opened the gateway list. And started checking and un-ckecking stuff (thinking it was a mere menu view filter).

Now I keep getting the U112400 Data bus Additional Installations detected fault.

*Is there a way to reset the data gateway list back to default? (I cant remember what I ticked and unticked)??*

Cheers


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Try checking your history. Hopefully it has your original tick box there. If not, then contact the OBDeleven and see what they have to say.


----------



## Knight-tts

Is this safe to use with remapped cars? It not going to mess with the map? Like Reset it


----------



## Hoggy

Knight-tts said:


> Is this safe to use with remapped cars? It not going to mess with the map? Like Reset it


Hi, Will not cause any probs.
Hoggy,


----------



## C00P5TT5

Hoggy said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this safe to use with remapped cars? It not going to mess with the map? Like Reset it
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Will not cause any probs.
> Hoggy,
Click to expand...

Confirmed, had mag ride warning light, torque app didn't find it. Bought a odbeleven and it did. Got a rtech stage 2 map and it still goes like stink... So nothing to worry about


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *C00P5TT5* - Do you recall the Mag-Ride fault code? Or in which Module (Address) it's located?


----------



## Knight-tts

Lol thankyou guys 8)


----------



## C00P5TT5

SwissJetPilot said:


> @C00P5TT5 - Do you recall the Mag-Ride fault code? Or in which Module (Address) it's located?


Here ya go... And what fixed it??... Glue, not the £1005 quoted!

Fault
Control unit: 14 Wheel Dampening Electronics
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 1
System description: J250 Raddaempfung
Software number: 8J0910376B
Software version: 0050
Hardware number: 8J0907376B *
Serial number: 190DPH 8248233
Faults:
00776 - Left front level control system sensor Implausible signal
Passive


----------



## captainhero17

SwissJetPilot,
Thanks! I managed to get all the modules sorted and the fault code for Data Buss is gone!! 

*Now for a more technical question.*

I need to do the following.
"Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic":

"_They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button
*Unit 10*
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4"_

*Thing is that, I cant find unit 10 on my module list. (nor in my gateway list).*

See the screenshots.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You might send a PM to 'MT-V6' as he's very familiar with the parking sensors and how they're set up.

If you have a given module, OBDeleven will identify it with blue tick box next to it. The list is a generic VAG list of possible modules which their software will interrogate. Many of which will not be available for your vehicle.


----------



## andy mac

SwissJetPilot said:


> OBDeleven 3D Printed Ring Mount -
> 
> If you ordered the OBDeleven without the ring puller (makes it easier to disconnect the dongle) you can always make your own 3D printed ring mount as shown below. Colleague of mine has a 3D printer and is always looking for something to make. Seemed like the perfect project. Double sided foam tape to stick it onto the OBD cover and jobs done quick and easy!
> 
> Next project will be a cover for the connector-end so the contacts don't get damaged.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> View attachment 2


I was thinking of doing something like this as the port is really inaccessible... bought one of these instead.
Just the right length to be easy to reach, but not so long that it dangles down and catches your leg.
I found that the "loose end" can be tucked away just behind the side trim.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Adaptation for Roadster Roof Flaps*

Roadster owners will have access to the Electronic Roof Control 26 (VCDS Address 26) and in this section, you can verify faults, check the codes in "real time" when operating the roof and even see the values of the roof flaps change as they go up and down. Unlike the VCDS however, you can't see the expected values (min/max) only the actual values.

If you service or replace the flap servo units, the OBDeleven *does not* have the ability to run an Adaptation to reset new servo values in the Convenience Control Module.

When the App is not connected to the dongle, you'll see "Adaptation" in the menu. This changes to "Basic Setting" when the App is connected, however this function does not work either.

*Therefore, Roadster owners will either need to use a Ross Tech VCDS or take it into a shop to have this done.*

The link for the convertible top flap servo R&R can be found here -

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641


----------



## captainhero17

SwissJetPilot said:


> You might send a PM to 'MT-V6' as he's very familiar with the parking sensors and how they're set up.


I did as you suggested. I PM him. However, I didnt get an answer since yesterday. Is he active? It doesnt show anywhere if he is even active these days. 

Also asked in the Audi Byte and Bit thread. See if anyone knows this problem.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Swiss is there any chance this thread could also detail the options etc and use of the VCDS hex cable. We could add what functionality we have been able to find and codes etc. Would be very handy for new VCDS users like myself :roll:


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hummm...it's a good idea, but maybe we should to have a separate VCDS post so people aren't skipping through dozens of OBEeleven posts to get to a VCDS post.

I'm certainly open to a companion post like this just for VCDS, and would be willing to pull some of the previous (yet scattered) VCDS solutions into it.

Your thoughts?


----------



## TTsdsgomg

+1

1/ separate post yes
2/ maybe you could collate/update the adaptions mods etc into a single initial post and expand with new info, we can add our findings and you distil down to the first post. If that makes any sense :? .
3/ add VCDS to our signatures ( as I just did )
4/ maybe VCDS + SJP approved :wink: ( or similar ) if you feel confident enough to help others.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You have to keep in mind everyone's vehicle will have different code options. For example only Roadster owners will have Address 26 for the convertible top and tweaks like "needle sweep" aren't available for all years. Given the number of combinations for year, engines, options and countries, this could get pretty tricky to create a one-stop shop for VCDS questions and issues.

Adding information like this takes time and people who are willing to sit in their car for a few hours and do screen captures from their make, model and year - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1910629

But I'm happy to start one and pull together as many existing links as I can find in our forum. Let's give it a shot and see how it goes. I'll put the primary link in the KB and link a secondary where people can add comments, suggestions and such.

Sound good?


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Sounds good to me. 
I hadn't realised the complexity of the various models and VCDS adaptions/coding so yeah might be difficult to manage under one post ... Swiss would it be possible to have a main post and then 3-6 sub posts for each main model variant, I'm sure you did something similar for bulletins making posts ready for future stuff, just a thought :? I'm sure what ever you can work out will be good after all you are The SwissJetPilot ( grovel grovel :wink: )


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Done -

KB link - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t=1928927&

VCDS User's can post here - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1928925


----------



## captainhero17

SwissJetPilot said:


> Done -
> 
> KB link -
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t=1928927&
> 
> VCDS User's can post here -
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1928925


Swiss, all good ideas that I 100% support.
Just 1 suggestion:
Can you move this thread somehow from 8J MK2 to say somewhere where we all (MK1-Mk3) can see it. (both VDCS and OBD)?

I know where to search for this topic. But I recon many other users have no idea and let alone that its located in MK2 subsection.
Also should bother the moderators to PIN both threads. 

p.s- Your point on VDCS vs OBD confusion is 100% correct.
The reason I cant find Module 10 is because on OBDeleven its 76Module!! (so there is already some missunderstanding)


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Turns out adding anything new to the Forum is a bit of a technical challenge. So for now, we'll have to live with what we have. Since the options and features for Mk1 and Mk3 will be different, I'll leave it up to those who know about the Mk1 and Mk3 to do their own thing in their respective Forums. For Mk2 owners, I'm happy to support what we've got going on here. 

I've already set up two new posts in the KB which are set up to link VCDS users to a new VCDS post and of course OBDeleven users will end up here.


----------



## Wolvez

What can you see on History and Manual Menu? Does it connect to VAG server to view history of work done in the car? It's very disappointing to see only 4 is available for MK2 and the most annoying part is it needs internet connection to work.

VCP (Vag Can Pro) are better than VCDS and OBDeleven because it can flash modules. But ODIS VAS 5554 is the best because of the GFF (Guided Fault Finding). It automatically scan for faults, generate readiness code and run ecm adaptation when you exit GFF. It can also connect to VAG server if needed. But it's a little pricey.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Wolvez* - It looks like the history is just a log of previous scans and faults. I don't believe it's connected or even associated with the VAG database. I sort of doubt VAG would allow anyone access.

I agree with you, there are much better units on the market. Of course VAG's unit will have the advantage of current updates which non-VAG units simply won't be able to access. Again, it's all about what you want to do with it and how much you're willing to pay.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*OBDeleven vs. VCDS Auto Scan Reports - *

So here's what the auto scans look like when you compare them head-to-head. OBDeleven on the left, VCDS on the right.

I sent the OBDelven scan to myself via my email account. VCDS generates a text file which is created and stored on the laptop. Both were copied and pasted into Notepad for comparison. Both are off my 2007 TT so the addresses (modules) are identical.

For VCDS users, the first thing you'll notice the OBDeleven the lacks a summary list. Personally, I like a summary list as it saves scrolling through the entire report to find the faults. Also interesting is OBDeleven calls them "trouble codes" while VCDS calls them "faults".

As noted previously, you'll notice they both use different terms and nomenclature e.g. 01 Engine Control Module 1 vs. Address 01: Engine. Generally the information they report is pretty much the same, however the VCDS report offers a few more additional bits of information than the OBDeleven report.

To send a report with the OBDeleven, click on the envelope icon on the top right of the screen. Then pick the email server you prefer and it will automatically put the report data into the email. Verify the email address and away it goes. Mine took about 30-minutes before it showed up.


















Here's where you can see the difference between what is reported in an OBDeleven vs. VCDS fault report. Note the OBDeleven does not include when the fault was first reported, how many times it's been reported or the device identifier (M8) which is helpful as it can be looked up on a wiring diagram. The VCDS also includes the starting and ending voltages which is not included in the OBDeleven report.










Here's the process for sending yourself (or anyone else) your fault scan results. You may want to create a separate folder in your email to store these reports so they're easy to find should you ever want to reference them later on -


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Long Code vs. Code*

As mentioned previously, be sure you run a scan and save the data before you go poking around and make any changes. Once you have all your OEM codes saved (either as screen shots of each module or email your scan) you can then start to play around with the coding features. If it doesn't work properly or you don't like what the change does, simply change it back to the factory setting.

*NOTE* - There have been comments on other forums that setting a code back doesn't always happen right away. What has been recommended is to reset it back to OEM, shut everything down, turn off the car and wait 10-minutes. Then start the car and run another scan to verify the new code has taken.

Keep in mind you may see a number of options or features that aren't actually applicable to your TT such as 2-fog lights. Just because it's listed, it doesn't mean it's available for your TT. Remember that the VAG software that's coded at the factory is specific to your model, year and available options. So what's available in a 2014 TTRS Coupe, obviously won't be available in my 2007 TT Roadster.

Here's an example between a long code in Central Electrics - 09 and (short) code in Sound System - 47. As noted previously some modules have more options (long code) while other have very few options (short code). To see the options in the long code, tap the blue left or right arrows. To see the options in the short code, simply scroll up or down.

In this example of the Central Electrics, you can change the fog light setting from one light to two lights. The default code is 83, but when you un-tick the box, it changes to 81 for 2-fog lights. Tap the green check to save the change.

















As shown below, some Bytes and Bits don't list any code information at all but may have a check box. So be VERY careful before you just randomly start ticking and un-ticking boxes especially if you don't know what it's for. As you can see in a VCDS scan for the same module Byte and Bit, there's no information so unless you actually know what it's for, DON'T change it!

















Under the code options for the Sound System module you'll notice there's no long code, only code. Here the values have specific designations so be careful that you select the right codes for how your car is set up. For example, if you don't have a Bose sound system and change the code from 02*1*6122 to 02*4*6122, it would most likely generate fault when you run an auto scan when it doesn't find a Bose system in your vehicle. But you could play around with the Options code and see if changing leather/gasoline to cloth/diesel makes any difference in how it sounds. In this case you could then turn on your radio and see if you can hear the difference. Then switch the code back if you don't like it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Performing a Fault Scan & Clearing Faults*

This is a quick run through of a basic scan which will identify any existing faults. In some cases, faults may have already been resolved with a repair in the past, and the fault code is still in the memory because it was never cleared. To verify if this is the case, clear the faults and run the scan again and see if any remain. Any serious faults, such as those related to steering or ABS, should be looked into.









































*Clearing Faults*

_Some faults cannot be cleared (such as internal processor faults) and the control module may explicitly refuse or may just still display the fault after a clearing attempt. Clicking on Clear Codes does not fix the problem that caused the fault! DTCs should only be erased after correcting the condition(s) that caused them in the first place. Note: There is no way to erase individual DTCs while leaving others alone. It's just the way the VAG protocols work. Note: In some cases, the ignition must be cycled after clearing codes but before performing certain functions such as Basic Settings._

1.) Check that you didn't accidentally check a box or changed the long coding. I did this by ticking the heated seat box, and when I ran a fault scan, it came up as reoccurring fault that wouldn't go away. Reason? It was an unnecessary code change since the option for heated seats was in another module. Check your OEM codes, make sure to change the long code back to the factory setting and see if the fault goes away. If not, then it may be more serious.

2.) A fault that can't be cleared may need to be resolved by a Service Center as in this example -

Address 44: Steering Assist
6353 - Control Module - Internal Malfunction
014 - Defective

If you get this fault, you may want to take the vehicle in for service. There was a recall on early Mk2 TTs for failed steering racks which were repaired or replaced under warranty. Follow the link below for more information -

*Problems with Power Steering*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=150643

























*Looking Up Fault Codes - *

Clicking on the 'g' will run a Google search for the fault code. Unfortunately OBDeleven doesn't have a list of fault codes for reference and trouble shooting. To find out what a particular fault code number means and what the best solution might be, go to Google and enter "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx is the fault code. This will take you to their Wiki page for that fault code and provide some additional information -


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Oil Service Reset*

One of the features of the OBDeleven is the Oil Service Reset. It's only 10-credits, so you can earn this by simply watching adds for two days and receive the free daily 5 credit limit.

Once it's up and running, scroll down to Apps then tap Workshop. For my TT, it's the only program available under Workshop.

Tap Oil service reset and then tap and hold the green check box. The program will run, clear the settings and deduct 10-credits.

Check your DIS by pulling the little stalk in the lower left of the speedometer and you should see the km and days are now blank.









































And don't forget to remove the OBDeleven dongle after you've finished. If you shut down the App and haven't removed the dongle, you should hear a warning tone and see this message reminding you the dongle is still plugged in. Probably not a good idea to turn this feature off as leaving it in the car will drain your battery since it's always on.









For comparison, here's how a Youtube video about it's done with VCDS -


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Low Voltage Warning*

One of the things to be aware of when running diagnostics or just playing around with the device is your battery level. In order to test the modules, the OBDeleven it's directing power from the battery to the areas that are being tested. I actually had this happen with VCDS and just did it again with the OBDeleven.

Resulting in a flat battery! 

You'll notice in the first screen, the starting voltage was 11.8 volts, in subsequent screens, you can see it dropping until finally it hit 10.2. When that happens the instrument panel lights up and the spoiler deploys. At this point, I was unable to start the car, so it's currently on a trickle charger.

If you plan on running one of these for a while without the engine running, it's a good idea to have a trickle charger to back up your battery, especially if you know it's old or in the winter when the colder weather is harder on your battery. As you can see, it is possible to run down your battery while scanning or coding so you don't want to do this miles from home without a way to get it started again!

















































If you want to check your battery status, simply scroll down to Gauges and tap Battery Voltage -


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*OBDeleven Compatibility with Other Apps*

With all the various OBD readers and Apps out there, I thought I'd try and see if this would work with another Android App, specifically Torque.

The answer is, No. 

So if you want to run these really cool looking virtual gauges on your Android head unit, you'll need to get an OBD device and App designed to work together. At least until OBDeleven decides to come up with their own.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Scanning Another Vehicle*

So I decided to give this a try on my wife's Tiguan and it couldn't have been easier. Plug it in, turn on the ignition, verify your internet and Bluetooth connection and off you go.

It will automatically detect which vehicle it's in and pop up a menu so you can select the year and model.

After that, everything else it exactly the same as before. I ran a scan first, then emailed that to myself so I have all the OEM Module codes. This way I know the factory setting if I want to get into it and make some changes. I also noticed, as expected, a lot more modules than were available for the TT and a lot of new Apps. But then the Tig is 8 years newer than my TT.

As I mentioned before, this little device is a voltage hog and you can see how much the battery dropped in the short period I was doing the scan and testing (ignition on, engine off) so keep an eye on the voltage while you're doing this and either connect a charger or test it with the engine running if you're going to play around with it for a while.

As you can see in the last image, when it's offline (on my desk) it displays both the Tig and the TT. But if you only want one of them, you can tap on it to remove it.

Next test will be on my colleagues 1996 VW Passat. I emailed OBDeleven customer service and asked if their device would support a car that old and they believed it could do it, so I'll put it to the test and see.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Scanning An Old Timer*

Colleague of mine has an old 1996 VW Passat which popped up an Airbag and ABS brake warning light. So I took the OBDeleven to work with me see if would work on a vehicle this old.

Sure enough, it managed to connect and scan this old timer. I did have a laugh when it detected all of 8-modules! Although it managed to clear the ABS fault, it couldn't clear the airbag fault. I sent myself a report via email and followed up (courtesy of the Ross Tech website) the 65535 Internal Control Module Memory Error -

_Special Notes
This fault is NOT to be ignored when found in a major and/or critical system (Airbag, ABS etc.). If you try to clear this fault, VCDS may tell you that there is an unexpected result or that the controller refused the command. This is normal since this specific fault can generally not be cleared._

So it looks like this old timer's next trip will be to a mechanic who can delve into the issue and resolve this problem.

But still, it's pretty cool that new tech can still get into a vehicle that nearly a quarter of a century old!


----------



## 1.8T_Chap

What mods can be done with this on a mk1 TT? Anyone tried anything?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You might want to ask that question in the Mk1 Forum.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, ODB Eleven Next Gen now avail.
https://obdeleven.com/en/
Hoggy.


----------



## Knight-tts

Hoggy said:


> Hi, ODB Eleven Next Gen now avail.
> https://obdeleven.com/en/
> Hoggy.


Seen this not sure weather it be worth it the extra pounds as it's 100 pounds and the original is 40 pounds,Anyone shed some light on this ? As I have to buy one , as I'm fitting my rs rear spoiler soon and need the code out the electric spoiler


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The NextGen is iOS compatible but doesn't have all the same features as Android.


----------



## Knight-tts

SwissJetPilot said:


> The NextGen is iOS compatible but doesn't have all the same features as Android. .


Cool Thank you be interesting to find out what new if anything apart from the iOS feature 8)


----------



## andy mac

Knight-tts said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, ODB Eleven Next Gen now avail.
> OBDeleven
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this not sure weather it be worth it the extra pounds as it's 100 pounds and the original is 40 pounds,Anyone shed some light on this ?
Click to expand...

The original one @ £40 isn't the Pro version, that costs £60.
The new Pro is £85.
£100 is for the "ultimate" version that includes 500 credits.

It also looks like iOS functionality is extremely limited at the moment... pretty useless in fact:


----------



## Knight-tts

Just bought the pro License as had the dongle already only cost £22.44 so tomorrow I will install my rs rear spoiler and code out the electric one it's just a tick box in central electronics under C9 rear spoiler installed and untick the box and done sorted 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Knight-tts said:


> Just bought the pro License as had the dongle already only cost £22.44 so tomorrow I will install my rs rear spoiler and code out the electric one it's just a tick box in central electronics under C9 rear spoiler installed and untick the box and done sorted 8)


Hi, Thanks, nice to have the extra info, without numerous links/guess's etc
Hoggy.


----------



## Knight-tts

Hoggy said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought the pro License as had the dongle already only cost £22.44 so tomorrow I will install my rs rear spoiler and code out the electric one it's just a tick box in central electronics under C9 rear spoiler installed and untick the box and done sorted 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks, nice to have the extra info, without numerous links/guess's etc
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I will confirm this worked right after installation weather permitting lol


----------



## Knight-tts

I can confirm that the coding out the active spoiler works 8) very simple and Reversible 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Knight-tts said:


> I can confirm that the coding out the active spoiler works 8) very simple and Reversible 8)


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Petar92

Hey guys, I am having issues, since I cant access "Secure Access" to open extended Adaptations on my 07 TT.
I made some photos to show which module I have and the " (35) Access authorization failed,incorrect Login Code" error.

Does anyone know what I should do?
Thanks!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

See if this helps -

https://voltas-it.helpshift.com/a/obdel ... &p=android

If not, you can try contacting OBDeleven support directly by email - << [email protected] >>.

If you want to send them a few screen shots, with most tablets you can press [power] and [volume down] buttons at the same time, (hold them a second or two), and it will save the screen shot. Then save the image on a microSD and transfer them to your PC. That's how I did all the ones in the write up.


----------



## Petar92

Thanks a lot SwissJetPilot!

I will try it out, and if not, I will write them.

I use this tablet only for obd11, and it was just easier to do the ghetto screenshot


----------



## SwissJetPilot

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Tourist Solution*

OBDeleven has a new Tourist Solution one-click App which will lower Xenon headlight beams when crossing the Channel so you're not blinding oncoming traffic when switching from UK/Euro roads.

You can read about the results here -

*Tourist Solution Headlight Adjustment *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1945691









I have to give these guys credit where it's due. I contacted their development team about this less than a month ago and they've got the app ready to go.

Any else have some suggestions for other One-Touch Apps they'd like to see?


Reverse Camera Set-up
Scandinavian DLR (front and rear lights)
LED DLR Set-up
Others...???

You can post your wish list of One-Touch Apps here and also find some tweaks you can manually code yourself -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1948117


----------



## ab54666

That is impressive, I've asked Carista as well.


----------



## mk2506

So....Hoggy said he could use it via Bluetooth alone but you say it has to be connected to the net to work?
Which is it? 
It'd be a big factor for me deciding between this and VCDS as I live fairly rural and my connection is dodgy at best :roll: 
Thks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The OBDeleven uses both Bluetooth and WiFi at the same time.

* Bluetooth is used for the connection between the device and your SmartDevice; (e.g.tablet, phone, etc). 
* The WiFi signal used is between the SmartDevice and the OBDeleven cloud for access to their software.

I have one of the earlier Android OBDEleven devices and use their App on my tablet. Since I have an iPhone, I can use it as a hot spot for my tablet. So far no problems.

One of the advantages of using a VCDS cable and laptop is that it's a stand-alone system and does not depend on a WiFi or internet access. Plus, the VCDS can run Adaptations the OBD-dongle devices can't; e.g. Convertible Top Adaptation.


----------



## ab54666

Carista doesn't need wifi in use, may need to first time you sign up for the paid service though.


----------



## mk2506

VCDS it is then! Thks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*One-Touch App for Spoiler Deactivation*

For anyone who's installing the fixed spoiler, you'll want to deactivate the OEM electronic spoiler.

OBDeleven has just released this One-Touch App so do it for you so you can avoid having to decode it using long code.

(Ver 0.20.3)


----------



## Nidana

This is great for anyone going forward. I needed to borrow an android device about 2 months ago to complete it. The iOS version is nearing being complete now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gastec

Hi Guys
Wondering if OBDeleven will let me check my timing chains wear on my Mk2 3.2 dsg roadster?
Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's a link for the OBDeleven, and you may want to read through the VCDS write up as there's some additional information that's useful when performing the test -

*Guide to OBDeleven Chain Check on the 3.2*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9298851

*Detecting 3.2L V6 Chain Stretch with VCDS*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1836951


----------



## Gastec

Thanks Swissjetpilot , will have a look

Cheers


----------



## andy mac

Hi all,

Does anyone know if OBDeleven can reset the S-Tronic box following an oil and filter change?

I found this for VCDS but wondered if it could be done with OBDeleven?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... x_(DSG/02E)

If anyone knows, or has done it, could you post the steps to follow?

I just had a full service and there's just the tiniest bit of hesitancy with some gearchanges. It's so small I could even be imagining it but no harm asking eh?

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## 999argonaut

Has anyone succesfully done rear parking sensor retrofit coding on the MK2 using OBDeleven?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Update for OBDeleven App and Operating Systems*

I recently ran into a problem with my older 7" Asus Android Tablet which is still running Android 4.2.2. The OBDeleven software version was 0.22.0 and worked fine. However, when I attempted to update it to OBDeleven version 0.33.0, it wouldn't work. So I deleted the App and tried to reinstall it from Google Play. That's when I got the message "Your device is not compatible with this version."

So until I update my old Android version, it's impossible to even upload the OBDeleven app into my old tablet. Fortunately I received a larger 10" Alcatel tablet for Christmas which is running 8.1.0 so I could upload the latest OBDeleven App.

_*OBDeleven update was applied on the 1st of July, 2020.

Android users:*

After this update, OBDeleven Android app will only work on phones [and tablets] running Android 5.0 or above. That means Android 5.0 will still work, but older Android versions, like 4.X, will not be compatible with OBDeleven app anymore.

An existing application will continue to work, but it no longer can be updated, and could not be installed from the app store on devices using android 4.X versions. Over time, app features might stop working as well.

Minimum software needed: Android 5.0

You will need to download the latest version of OBDeleven application, otherwise, you will not be able to purchase and use in-app digital products (credits and PRO versions).

*iOS users:*

Operating system: Minimum software needed: iOS 11

You will need to download the latest version of OBDeleven application, otherwise, you will not be able to purchase and use in-app digital products (credits and PRO versions)._

https://obdeleven.com/en/faqs#:~:text=O ... %20anymore.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*One-Touch App for Headlight Washers*

One Touch *Headlight Washer App* is now available. This will effectively shut off your headlight washer jets. Be aware this may not be legal in some countries. As with all Apps, you have to pay credits to turn it off and again when you turn it back on.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I asked the *VoltaIT* team about viewing multiple Groups and measuring blocks with *OBDeleven* -

_Dear VoltaIT Team,

I have a question about viewing multiple measuring blocks. As you may be aware, it's possible to see at least three Groups, with four measuring blocks for each Group all at one time with VCDS. Is this also possible with OBDeleven?

Hello,

Thanks for the question. In the control units which showing live data in channels, you only can see one channel at moment. Live data, which are showing as a list, you can choose all of them. So your example can't be seeing the same in OBDeleven._


----------



## Nidana

Just had this splash screen come up when opening the app today. 

If your considering going pro now maybe the best time to do it for lifetime sub instead yearly sub. As mentioned on many different platforms this seems the way forward for many companies now. As for if it's worth going pro that's personal choice and I'm not qualified enough to say yes. I would say if they made enough one click apps especially for retro mods they would make more of a killing.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Nidana* - Great find! Thanks for posting. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here's the latest information on *OBDeleven's* subscription service from their FAQ page:

https://obdeleven.com/en/faqs/subscription.html

*SUBSCRIPTION*

*> What is an OBDeleven PRO PLAN?*
PRO PLAN - 1-year subscription allowing access to advanced OBDeleven

FEATURES - https://obdeleven.com/en/apps-and-features

One-Click Applications requires an additional in-app purchase.

How do I cancel my subscription?
If you haven't used any feature from your subscription PLAN, you can return it within 30 days after purchase. If you have used at least one feature, there is no possibility to return the PLAN.

How long is the subscription code valid?
If the code was not activated, it is valid for 12 months after purchase.

How do I know if my subscription PLAN is active?
Check on your profile.

*> What is an OBDeleven Ultimate PLAN?*
Ultimate PLAN - 1-year subscription allowing access to OBDeleven features, such as:

• All PRO features
• Unlimited access to One-Click Apps
• Show Raw data 
• OCA Builder (software with an ability to create own One-Click Apps)

*> Subscription expiry*
Subscriptions will not be automatically extended, it should be done manually via the Dashboard. When the subscription expires you will be returned to the plan you had before: Basic or PRO.

I had the PRO license and I bought Ultimate PLAN, what happens after it expires?

When the ULTIMATE PLAN expires, you will be returned to the remaining PRO PLAN (if it was active before activating Ultimate) or to Lifetime PRO (if you have purchased the PRO before 15.06.2021).

I activated Ultimate PLAN before the expiry of the PRO PLAN, what happens after the Ultimate expires?

When the ULTIMATE PLAN will expire, you will be returned to the same PRO balance as it was before the activation of the ULTIMATE PLAN.

*> How to buy a PRO/Ultimate PLAN?*
Buy the PLAN in our shop: obdeleven.com, receive the subscription code into your email, and activate it via OBDeleven dashboard (link)

If you buy Ultimate or PRO PACK, your PLAN will be activated after the first product connection to the vehicle.

*> I am already an OBDeleven user, what should I do regarding the PRO/Ultimate PLAN?*
If you have a Basic version, it will continue to work. If you want to upgrade to the PRO or Ultimate plan, you will need to buy the subscription.

• If you have a PRO version, purchased before 15.06.2021, you can continue using it unlimited - it is a lifetime value for you. Subscription plan is applied just for new customers.

• If you have a PRO version, you can upgrade to the Ultimate subscription and get yearly access to Raw data, Free One-Click applications, and One-Click applications Builder (software with an ability to create your own ready-made apps). After it expires you will be returned to the PRO version.

*> What happens if I bought a PRO version before the PRO PLAN release?*
If you have purchased a PRO version before 15.06.2021, please contact our support team (via Live Chat or email: [email protected]), submit your purchase documents with indicated date, and your plan will be changed from 1-year subscription to Lifetime PRO license.

*> I already have a PRO/Ultimate PLAN, can I activate another one?*
• When you have a PRO/Ultimate Subscription, you cannot activate another PRO /Ultimate subscription earlier than 30 calendar days before the subscription expires.

• When you have a PRO/Ultimate subscription and <= 30 calendar days before the expiry of the subscription, the validity period is extended for the remaining time of the previously active subscription.

• If you have an Ultimate subscription and there are <= 30 calendar days left before expiry, it is possible to activate a PRO subscription, which will become active only when the ULTIMATE subscription expires.

• If you have a PRO subscription, you can activate ULTIMATE subscription, which will become active immediately, and the remaining unused PRO subscription time can be used after the Ultimate subscription expires.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Wow these guys changed to a subscription model now too? :roll: Guess they went the Carista route only you need expensive hardware here too so it's a double-whammy. Also doesn't seem very "pro" of the "PRO" version to have this kind of thing.

Would have made more sense if the basic version was subscription and the PRO version a lifetime thing.

Welp guess I'll throw this in the pile with Carista, of devices/software I'll never buy. It's kind of funny how these VCDS competitors come in offering some bang for the buck and then just going this subscription model route later on, meaning they're not really any better value in the long term afterwards.

Will be sticking with VCDS for the foreseeable future, even if it is a little more inconvenient to bring out a laptop... Maybe will buy an Xtool at some point in the future but def. not this subscription madness.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TT'sRevenge* - Agreed. But I think the *OBDeleven* still has its place. I have both the *OBDeleven Pro* and a *VCDS*. For me the *OBDeleven* is handy for quick scans on the Roadster, my wife's Tiguan, my boy's Golf and my daughter's Skoda. For just the basic stuff it's quick and convenient and handy to have in the glove box for road trips. But when I really want to sort things out, I roll out the big guns and plug in my *VCDS*.

At the end of the day, if you're serious about diagnostics, *Ross Tech VCDS* simply can't be beat unless you want to drop a couple grand on a *VAS-5051B*.


----------



## chrisj82

I just done a quick review video of what I think of the obdeleven
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CP71uN ... l=CarChris


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I had to take my Roadster in for inspection and I had long coded the headlight washers OFF with my *VCDS*. Since the headlight washers are required to be functional if installed, I tried the *OBDeleven* One Touch App to turn them back ON and it worked like a charm!

Also ran a quick Auto Scan with zero faults. Happy days!


----------



## TT_coupe

Yes great addition to the obdeleven
Worked for me too with no issues  one click


----------



## Chrisrus13

Hi All

Any ideas if I can use the pro version to activate tourist mode on a 2008 - 2015 roadster with xenons?

I can see from the OBDEleven site that there is an app for this, but it only appears to be supported on cars released between 2006 and 2008, I was wondering if there is a reason for this.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## SwissJetPilot

This may shed some light on the issue - 

*Tourist Solution Headlight Adjustment*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1945691


----------



## Nidana

Seems it has some more one touch apps now but it’s not why I’m here. 
Planning on fitting facelift lights and gone into long coding to check prior to carrying out and for the bits it’s no longer stating which each is for. 
Has this happened across the board to anyone else?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Nidana - *Not sure if this will help, but it's *Address 09-Central Electronics* VCDS screen shots from a pre-facelift (2007) model.








FAQ - VCDS Module 09-Central Electronics & Long Code...


Posted from a German Spec 2007 3.2 Quattro Roadster - I think it's safe to assume not all TT's have the exact same options in coding, so yours may be different. This is just to give you an idea of what may be available under the Centeral Electronics module and where to find it if you want to...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Nidana* - I just looked through my OBDeleven (Android), and even if you're not connected to the OBD port, you should be able to see most of the long coding options. Once you get to the Long Coding page, just tap the right arrow on the bottom right of the screen to cycle through each Byte address -


----------



## Nidana

@ Swiss Seems it might be an iOS thing as mine has no details connected or disconnected. Now I’m going to be in measure twice cut once mode in repeat.
It used to have it which is annoying.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Nidana* - You might need to update the OBDeleven App by reloading/reinstalling it. I'm not sure if OBDeleven does automatic updates .


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*One-Touch App for Alarm Chirp - *

One Touch *Acoustic Confirmation* will cause your alarm to "chirp" when the car is locked.

*Note* - If this doesn't work, check for faults codes related to the alarm siren (H12). You can read about possible causes of alarm failures *here*.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Retrofit App for LED Daylight Running Lights (DRL) -*

The Voltas-IT team at OBDeleven has just released the *LED Daylight Running Light (DRL) Retrofit*. This allows you remove the P21W filament bulb and replace it with a P21W LED. This feature only works for vehicles which have BiXenon headlights and are already coded to accept LEDs. For more information on this topic, there's a "How to" in the *Knowledge Base *which you can find * here*.

You'll find it under *Apps* --> *Retrofits*


----------



## Jezzie

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Retrofit App for LED Daylight Running Lights (DRL) -*
> 
> The Voltas-IT team at OBDeleven has just released the *LED Daylight Running Light (DRL) Retrofit*. This allows you remove the P21W filament bulb and replace it with a P21W LED. This feature only works for vehicles which have BiXenon headlights and are already coded to accept LEDs. For more information on this topic, there's a "How to" in the *Knowledge Base *which you can find * here*.
> 
> You'll find it under *Apps* --> *Retrofits*
> View attachment 481865


Disappointed. I only recently decided to go for an OBDeleven, wanting to do a few things like: enable the chirp on door lock, set the fog lights to come on as turn lights, rear lights on with DRLs, and allow LED DRLs (as above).
The website implies that the original Android-only dongle can do everything, and more, than the nextgen iOS/Android dongle. 
So I bought the basic/original dongle with 100 free credits and got myself an Android smartphone from a friend who had upgraded. (Android v9, so well above the v5 minimum).
Results?
*Chirp *on door lock - success.
*Foglights *as turning lights - can't find it?
*Rear lights* on with DRLs (Scandinavia setting) - needs long coding - NOT supported on BASIC subscription, needs PRO or ULTIMATE
*LED DRLs*? The App is not listed - I only have the Puddle lights. I only downloaded the Android app yesterday so it should be the latest - "About" says software version 0.49.0 (10575)

I also hoped to be able to dive deeper into the Bose error codes as listed in this FAQ but I just have error 16349 which is rather useless.

Maybe I have to spend more...
Jez


----------



## SwissJetPilot

As noted below, only the Pro Version gives you access to the Apps.

All the One-Touch features are under the *Apps*. Then look under either *Adjustments* or *Rettrofits. *Keep in mind, these will only work if your year is already coded with these options. For example, the Tourist Solution won't work on my Roadster even through I have Xenons because I don't have the newer software version. This has nothing to to with OBDeleven, it wouldn't work with VCDS either due to the limitations of my vehicle's software.

With regards to the DTC 16349, I don't believe Bose allows VCDS to interrogate the Amp which sort of makes sense since it's Bose proprietary software/hardware and not VAG. You might contact one of the Bose service shops and see if they can provide any information that might be helpful. Or take a look through this post and see if any of the information is relevant - 
FAQ - Bose Amp Technical Information and Repair Guides 









*OBDeleven Basic vs. Pro







*


----------



## Jezzie

SwissJetPilot said:


> As noted below, only the Pro Version gives you access to the Apps.
> 
> All the One-Touch features are under the *Apps*. Then look under either *Adjustments* or *Rettrofits. *Keep in mind, these will only work if your year is already coded with these options. For example, the Tourist Solution won't work on my Roadster even through I have Xenons because I don't have the newer software version. This has nothing to to with OBDeleven, it wouldn't work with VCDS either due to the limitations of my vehicle's software.
> View attachment 482238
> 
> 
> *OBDeleven Basic *
> 
> Read and clear diagnostic trouble codes from all control units that is installed in your car (i.e. Engine, Transmission, ABS, Airbag, Multimedia, Air conditioning, etc.)
> Gauges
> Car programming history
> Home screen PRO theme (more info in main screen: engine code, battery voltage, faulty control units list)
> Automatic vehicle identification from VIN (Vehicle identification number)
> Diagnostic trouble codes in 7 languages: English, German, Russian, Polish, French, Spanish, Italian
> Read information about control unit (i.e. Part number, Software number, Coding, etc.)
> Diagnostic data log sharing via email
> Battery status
> Access to OBDeleven "Apps" these are one touch coding options which vary by model
> *OBDeleven Pro *
> 
> Read and clear diagnostic trouble codes from all control units that is installed in your car (i.e. Engine, Transmission, ABS, Airbag, Multimedia, Air conditioning, etc.)
> Programming (coding, long coding, adaptation)
> *Basic settings - Only Pro Version*
> *Output tests - Only Pro Version*
> *Live data - Only Pro Version*
> Gauges
> Car programming history
> Home screen PRO theme (more info in main screen: engine code, battery voltage, faulty control units list)
> Automatic vehicle identification from VIN (Vehicle identification number)
> Diagnostic trouble codes in 7 languages: English, German, Russian, Polish, French, Spanish, Italian
> Read information about control unit (i.e. Part number, Software number, Coding, etc.)
> Diagnostic data log sharing via email
> Battery status
> *Access to OBDeleven "Apps" these are one touch coding options which vary by model*


Understood, but my roadster is 2010 and I don’t see the LED DRL one-touch retrofit app but yours is 2007 and you do?!
Jez


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Do you have Halogens or or Xenon? The LED option is only available for Xenon and has to be present as an option in your vehicles software. Also, if you don't have the OBDeleven Pro version, the Apps won't be available.


----------



## Jezzie

Xenons - but I have the Footwell lights app...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Is that the only App you have? If so, I wonder if OBDeleven offered that as a "teaser" for basic owners to encourage them to go for the Pro version. 

Here you can see how it's set up for VCDS and what OBDeleven is displaying...Address 09 Cent. Elect., Byte 21.


----------



## Jezzie

SwissJetPilot said:


> Is that the only App you have? If so, I wonder if OBDeleven offered that as a "teaser" for basic owners to encourage them to go for the Pro version.
> 
> Here you can see how it's set up for VCDS and what OBDeleven is displaying...Address 09 Cent. Elect., Byte 21.
> View attachment 482245
> 
> View attachment 482246


No, I have quite a lot of one-click apps listed - such as the Alarm chirp I successfully installed. 
Long coding is not available at all with aBasic subscription. 
jez


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's what I currently have available with Pro. For a complete visual list of all the Adjustments, Retrofits and Workshop App, click *here*.

*Apps - Adjustments*
• Comfort Menu Display
• Consumption Display Correction
• Turn Lights as Position Lights
• Emergency Braking Lights
• Lock/Unlock Acoustic Confirmation
• Auto Lock/Unlock
• Headlight Washer
• Electric Spoiler
• Tourist Solution for Headlights
• RNS-E Speed Limit
• RNS-E Software Downgrade
• Turn Lights as DRL
• Comfort Menu in FIS/DIS activation
• Cornering Lights
• Corning Lights with Reverse Gear
• RNS-E Start Screen

*Apps - Retrofits*
• LED DRL Bulb
• Footwell Lights

*Apps - Workshop*
• Oil Service Reset


----------



## darrylmg

SwissJetPilot said:


> Here's what I currently have available with Pro:
> 
> *Apps - Adjustments*
> • Comfort Menu Display
> • Consumption Display Correction
> • Turn Lights as Position Lights
> • Emergency Braking Lights
> • Lock/Unlock Acoustic Confirmation
> • Auto Lock/Unlock
> • Headlight Washer
> • Electric Spoiler
> • Tourist Solution for Headlights
> • RNS-E Speed Limit
> • RNS-E Software Downgrade
> • Turn Lights as DRL
> • Comfort Menu in FIS/DIS activation
> • Cornering Lights
> • Corning Lights with Reverse Gear
> • RNS-E Start Screen
> 
> *Apps - Retrofits*
> • LED DRL Bulb
> • Footwell Lights
> 
> *Apps - Workshop*
> • Oil Service Reset


I have Pro. I have a 2010 TTS with xenon.
The fog lights as turning lights is not an app I have. It's in long coding though. 
Central Electrics -> Long Coding -> Byte 9 -> Cornering lights via front fog lights.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

For a current list of OBDeleven Pro Apps, you can take a look at this post. If some of these do not appear in your menu, be sure you have the latest OBDeleven software update.
As of this date the current software version is 0.49.0 (10575)








FAQ - OBDeleven Pro Apps - Adjustments, Retrofits &amp...


This post will provide a graphic list of the OBDeleven Pro Apps currently available as Adjustments, Retrofits or Workshop. While some apps have only one option; on or off, others may have multiple options to choose from. The ability to implement these Apps will depend on the current hardware and...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## darrylmg

SwissJetPilot said:


> For a current list of OBDeleven Pro Apps, you can take a look at this post. If some of these do not appear in your menu, be sure you have the latest OBDeleven software update.
> As of this date the current software version is 0.49.0 (10575)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ - OBDeleven Pro Apps - Adjustments, Retrofits &amp...
> 
> 
> This post will provide a graphic list of the OBDeleven Pro Apps currently available as Adjustments, Retrofits or Workshop. While some apps have only one option; on or off, others may have multiple options to choose from. The ability to implement these Apps will depend on the current hardware and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482262


Thanks.
I have the same version of the Android App you have listed above and yet I do not see some of the Apps you've got listed in the link.
@Jezzie I don't see that "Corner Lights" App under "Adjustments" section that is listed in the link. I guess you don't see that either.
I'm on the "Ultimate" plan, so I should have visibility of everything.
I wonder if it is not able to make certain Apps visible if I don't have module 46. This is the only difference I know of between my car & SJP's which could limit the ODBeleven App capability.
I'll go read the ODBeleven forums and see if there's something else I'm missing.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*UPDATE - *OBDeleven still uses a Credit system but there have been some changes now that they have a implemented a Subscription plan. For more information, please refer to the *OBDeleven* website for specific details on *plans* and *subscription FAQ*.









1.) Free credits can still be accumulated, up to 5 free per day, by watching advertisements.
2.) You get one free bonus credit every day just by starting the OBDeleven App on your smartphone/device.
3.) The number of credits required to use the Apps seems to have been significantly reduced as note in this *post* and they are all now just 10 credits.
4.) Credit requirements are based on the plan you select

For more information on how to use the Credit System, please click *here*.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Has anyone figured out how to use the section called *Manuals*? 

For my TT I have this one item which is in Italian and totally useless. And for my Tiguan, I have a completely different one listed and it doesn't do anything at all. In both cases, I can't figure out how to delete them.

I was hoping I could link the Workshop Manuals via HTLM from the Forum website. But that doesn't seem to be how this feature works.
Or at least I haven't figured out how to do it.


----------



## darrylmg

darrylmg said:


> Thanks.
> I have the same version of the Android App you have listed above and yet I do not see some of the Apps you've got listed in the link.
> @Jezzie I don't see that "Corner Lights" App under "Adjustments" section that is listed in the link. I guess you don't see that either.
> I'm on the "Ultimate" plan, so I should have visibility of everything.
> I wonder if it is not able to make certain Apps visible if I don't have module 46. This is the only difference I know of between my car & SJP's which could limit the ODBeleven App capability.
> I'll go read the ODBeleven forums and see if there's something else I'm missing.


I have found that if I go into the ODBeleven main menu (three horizonal lines on my Android phone)
I select "Supported Vehicles" -> Audi -> "2006..2008 TT" change the body type to "Roadster", then click on "Apps", I see the same menus that @SwissJetPilot sees (SJP I think your car is 2007 ?).
This seems to be a way to load the Apps for a different car.
Maybe this is how @Jezzie you can enable the "fog lights as cornering lights" ?


----------



## Jezzie

I'm going to have to try that! The Apps certainly list those other options, but I wonder if it will let me continue when I CONNECT to the 'wrong' car?
Pouring with rain today so I won't be trying it yet...
Jez


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *darrylmg* - Clever idea! 

@ *Jezzie* - You might try creating a new car under *Garage* so you can maintain two different year TTs and see if it works that way.


----------



## darrylmg

SwissJetPilot said:


> Has anyone figured out how to use the section called *Manuals*?
> 
> For my TT I have this one item which is in Italian and totally useless. And for my Tiguan, I have a completely different one listed and it doesn't do anything at all. In both cases, I can't figure out how to delete them.
> 
> I was hoping I could link the Workshop Manuals via HTLM from the Forum website. But that doesn't seem to be how this feature works.
> Or at least I haven't figured out how to do it.
> View attachment 482302
> 
> View attachment 482306


They have not been translated / finished or they are public "cards" created by others.
If you click "+", you can create your own "card". They are saved against your profile in the cloud, for just your visibility, unless you make them public.
I can see one public one, but I would sure be a bit wary of clicking on any links people have embedded.
If you go via the "Supported vehicles" menu to select a different car from any of yours, you can create cards and make them public for other people's car spec. A bit laborious though.


----------



## darrylmg

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *darrylmg* - Clever idea!
> 
> @ *Jezzie* - You might try creating a new car under *Garage* so you can maintain two different year TTs and see if it works that way.


You can go here on the laptop and mess about selecting different cars in an easier way than on the phone App.
You will see that a 2010 TTS does not have all the Apps. But a 2007 TT Coupe or Roadster does. Very strange indeed.
I think what we are seeing is due to a lack of testing on these one-click Apps. The fog light cornering lights App has probably not been ported to the TTS set of one-click Apps.
This leaves only 2 options, use long-coding, or get the Ultimate plan and write your own one-click App in the OCA builder for your use (ONE-CLICK APPS (OCA) BUILDER — OBDeleven Android Help Center).


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *darrylmg* - Thanks for that information. By looking through their site, I managed to find *this link* on how to manage *Manuals*.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I just got a new Android phone and set it up with a completely de-Googlified LineageOs installation. A project called microG provides fake Google Services for apps that need them. I have to report that OBDeleven Pro does not run in that environment (not that I'm surprised).

Fortunately, I have an old, cheapo phone that I can leave in the car, and OBDeleven does run on it. I backed up the OBDeleven data from my old main phone and restored it onto the cheapo, and got logged in automatically, all data retained.


----------



## Steviejones133

Just a quick heads up for anyone thinking about buying a used OBDEleven Pro or Ultimate and benefit from the “legacy” device’s lifetime “fee-free“ subscription (before the annual subscription service was introduced 15th June 2021) - I was hoping to buy one but wasn’t certain if it would be possible for a new owner of the device could effectively benefit from this idea. I decided to just buy a new one as the one I was looking at sold, but I did message OBDEleven via the app I downloaded before buying mine, got a few replies back confirming that it IS possible to grab a second hand one and still take advantage of the free subscription.

As long as whom ever you‘re buying from is willing to change their email to yours and provide you with the 6 digit passcode, it seems you’re good to go. Obviously, the device needs to be prior to the date above, but this was the conversation I had with OBDEleven


----------



## Jezzie

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Jezzie* - You might try creating a new car under *Garage* so you can maintain two different year TTs and see if it works that way.


@SwissJetPilot You have your TT and your Tiguan in your ‘garage’ don’t you? When you plug in the dongle and start the app does it ‘know’ which vehicle it’s connected to?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Jezzie* - Yes, I have both in my 'garage'. 
And yes, it knows which vehicle is being scanned.


----------



## Jezzie

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Jezzie* - Yes it does.


So that makes it unlikely that I’ll be able to add a fake car to my garage to fool the app into offering different one-click options :-(


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Jezzie* - Yeah, probably not.  As soon as you run the auto scan, it will interrogate the ECU and determine which addresses (Control Units) are present.


----------



## Steviejones133

I was asked (very kindly) if I would upload a video review of my recent OBDEleven purchase from *Albionshire Diagnostics* here in the UK. I thought I’d post it up here too in case anyone might find it helpful.

It seems I have quite a few one click adaptations available to me, perhaps more than most for some reason. Peculiar as I recall SwissJetPilot saying he had maybe 7 OCA’s and I have 16 which is shown later in my video. Weird as my car is the same as his and same 2007 plate…..

Anyway, here it is. I’d give Albionshire diagnostics a big thumbs up if you’re wanting one of these to buy. I’m not promoting them for financial gain, they were just simply fantastic to deal with.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Steviejones133* - Nice video! Thanks very much for sharing and walking us through your new *NextGen OBDeleven Pro*! 

Question - at time stamp 7:23 you made the comment "..._depending on which version you go for you can purchase Apps.._." Did you mean purchase credits ..?? FYI - I have the FirstGen OBDeleven Pro and under Apps I currently have 16 Adjustments, 2 Retrofits and 1 Workshop.

One word of caution - you started your scan with 10.4 volts (which by the way is accurate) and by the end of the video it was down to 10.2 volts. It's a good idea to have the engine running when you run a fault scan as it's possible to run the battery down and the* low voltage* can often trigger false fault codes. I managed to do this when I was first playing around with my VCDS and ran the battery down so much I couldn't start the car and ended up having to put my battery on a charger. For a quick scan, running the engine is not always needed, but if you plan on playing around with it for any length of time it's a good idea to either have the engine running or if that's not possible (e.g. sitting in a closed garage in winter) put a trickle charger on the battery to keep the voltage up.

Most users can expect to find a fault or two when they run their very first fault scan. It's often the case these are old faults that were never cleared. So it's a good idea to clear them, shut down everything, and go for a drive (at least 10-minutes so the engine is up to operating temperature). When you get back home run the scan again. If you have any faults this time you should consider them "real" faults which can be investigated further.

With regards to the *fault reports*, here's a brief comparison of an OBDeleven and a VCDS fault report. Notice the VCDS provides a quite a bit more information including when the fault was first reported and the device identifier (M8) so you can look it up on a wiring diagram. VCDS also provides the voltage level when you started the scan, and again when it ended which is not included in an OBDeleven report.


----------



## Steviejones133

@SwissJetPilot - yeah, I think at that point I was meaning to say that credits can be used to purchase the one click ADJUSTMENTS (which I called applications) and that credits can be earned by signing in to the app and watching the 5 adverts each day, but you could also choose to buy credits from OBDEleven if you needed to as some OCA’s can be 100 credits - all 16 available for your car and mine are all just 10 credits each so maybe not that important if you’ve had pro or ultimate as they come with enough credits to get all OCA’s currently available. If you had bought a basic or starter, then you’d have to earn or buy credits…..

I have the same as you, 16 adjustments 2 retrofits and 1 workshop available.

Good point about the battery - I had played around with the scanner with the engine off before doing the video and then I did it again filming with engine off so it sucked a fair bit of juice and afterwards, my car struggled a bit to turn over so I took her for a good drive and a blast down the motorway.

I haven’t done anything else with the OBDEleven yet, I will clear the 7 faults found during my initial scans and make a full backup of all units before going further.

Below are the results of my scan - feedback appreciated. Most seem quite harmless, my cd changer does work, Googling some of the others seems to lead me to believe that they may just be ignorable but I guess I’ll see what comes back after clearing and re-scanning…..



Spoiler: OBDEleven first scan results



OBDeleven vehicle history log
Date: 2022-02-27 16:44:08

VIN: TRUZZZ############
Car: 
Year: 2007
Body type: UNKNOWN
Engine: kW ( hp) l
Mileage: 80890 mi

---------------------------------------------------------------
Full scan
Control Units: 21
Fault count: 7
Control Units:
01 Engine
System description: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G
Software number: 022906032HH
Software version: 0671
Hardware number: 022906032GP

Faults:
No trouble codes found

03 Brakes
System description: ESP MK60E1
Software number: 8J0614517
Software version: 0130
Hardware number: 8J0614517

Faults:
No trouble codes found

17 Dashboard
System description: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21
Software number: 8J0920980C
Software version: 0070
Hardware number: 8J0920980C
Hardware version:

Faults:
No trouble codes found

16 Steering Column
System description: J0527 H36
Software number: 8P0953549F
Software version: 0070
Hardware number: 8P0953549F

Faults:
No trouble codes found

09 Central Electrics
System description: Bordnetz-SG H46
Software number: 8P0907279H
Software version: 1802
Hardware number: 8P0907279H
Hardware version: 063

Faults:
No trouble codes found

15 Airbag
System description: -t Airbag 9.43 H02
Software number: 8J0959655
Software version: 0020
Hardware number: 8J0959655

Faults:
No trouble codes found

14 Wheel Dampening
System description: J250 Raddaempfung
Software number: 8J0910376
Software version: 0050
Hardware number: 8J0907376A *

Faults:
No trouble codes found

22 All Wheel Drive
System description: Haldex 4Motion
Software number: 1K0907554L
Software version: 0116

Faults:
No trouble codes found

26 Roof Control
System description: 256 VSG TT H13
Software number: 8J7959255B
Software version: 0100

Faults:
No trouble codes found

42 Driver Door
System description: Tuer-SG H02
Software number: 8J7959801C
Software version: 0060

Faults:
No trouble codes found

44 Steering Assistance
System description: EPS_ZFLS Kl.155 H07
Software number: 8J2909143B
Software version: 1807

Faults:
No trouble codes found

46 Comfort System
System description: KSG H07
Software number: 8J0959433
Software version: 0070

Faults:
No trouble codes found

52 Passenger Door
System description: Tuer-SG H02
Software number: 8J7959802C
Software version: 0060

Faults:
No trouble codes found

55 Headlight Regulation
System description: AFS 1 H01
Software number: 4F0910357F
Software version: 0020
Hardware number: 4F0907357F

Faults:
No trouble codes found

77 Telephone
System description: FSE_255x BT H26
 Software number: 8P0862335H
Software version: 0290
Hardware number: 8P0862335H

Faults:
No trouble codes found

08 Air Conditioning
System description: J255 Klima 1 Zone
Software number: 8J0820043S
Software version: 0060
Hardware number: 8J0820043S

Faults:
00601 - Potentiometer - positioning motor
for central flap
Intermittent



47 Sound System
System description: J525 Amp High H04
Software number: 8J0035223C
Software version: 0110
Hardware number: 8J0035223C

Faults:
01305 - Databus Infotainment
static



19 Gateway
System description: J533__Gateway H12
Software number: 1K0907530K
Software version: 0170
Hardware number: 1K0907951

Faults:
00469 - Infotainment data bus in single wire
static


00470 - Combination comfort databus in single wire
static



37 Navigation
System description: RNS-E HIGH EU H10
Software number: 8J0035192
Software version: 0550
Hardware number: 8J0035192
Hardware version: 014ÿ

Faults:
00857 - CD changer
Intermittent



25 Immobilizer
System description: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21
Software number: 8J0920980C
Software version: 0070
Hardware number: 8J0920980C
Hardware version:

Faults:
16346 - Control module
static



56 Radio
System description: RNS-E HIGH EU H10
Software number: 8J0035192
Software version: 0550
Hardware number: 8J0035192
Hardware version: 014ÿ

Faults:
00857 - CD changer
Intermittent


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Password Change for a Used OBDeleven Device - *

If you have a used OBDeleven device you will need the password in order to use it. However if the previous owner had a *Pro License* the account can not be transferred. In which case you may want to contact OBDeleven and buy a new license which will allow you to register it under your email and set you own password.

A used OBDeleven dongle will not have a Pro License with it unless the seller gives you their account login details or they have not yet activated the Pro License. If they give you the account details then you can change the name and email address. However, it is not possible to transfer a Pro License across accounts or use the code more than once

If you just have the OBDeleven dongle without a Pro License, it will still have a password set by the previous owner so make sure the seller gives you the 6-digit password or ask them to forward the email they received when they set the password.

If they have forgotten the password they can go into the OBDeleven App and request a new one. Then they can email the new password to you so you can use it. However for iOS they will need to contact OBDeleven support to enable the change.

If all else fails, contact OBDeleven directly by going to the home page, then scrolling down to the bottom of the page, click *Contact Us* and submit the online form.

You can find their home page here - *OBDeleven*


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Cautionary tale on buying an OBDeleven device from Resellers - *

Looking through the OBDeleven forum, I found a disturbing trend where more than one person had purchased what they believed was a brand new OBDeleven dongle from Amazon only to receive a used device.

Even when the seller stated it was being shipped directly from VoltasIT (OBDeleven) the individual noticed when they took the device out of the box, there were scratches or other marks indicating it wasn't brand new. The second clue that it was a used device was the inability to log as there was an exiting password already set.

This is just another reminder that Amazon is not free from scammers. So rather than trying to save a few coins on what looks like a bargain, you may want to consider buying a new OBDeleven device directly from OBDeleven, rather than a reseller.


----------



## JS92

Looking at getting the nextgen version, just wondering if people know what the price was originally as they have it on their website for £50~ after conversion where as anywhere else (Amazon, eBay) it’s going for £75+
not sure if this is a new price or offer but just wanted to see before pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## Steviejones133

They do run offers from time to time, doesn’t look like it’s on offer right now, just standard price for the basic next gen. £50.89 vs £74.99 at Amazon is a no brainer.

Only thing to consider is if you buy direct, they ship from Lithuania so import customs may apply.


----------



## MarkTheShark

Do yo need a code for this offer? It's more when i look


----------



## JS92

MarkTheShark said:


> Do yo need a code for this offer? It's more when i look


Have you set the country to Eng and Currency to GBP? Should be £50,82, still that price for me.


----------



## dennis3258

Hi all,

being a new users here, but already using OBDeleven also on my previous VAG cars, I have a question concerning availability of apps for my car.
why this question, I own a 2009 TT Tdi S line with basic lights, no less, tried to activate the Day Running Lights app which is available in the menu, no fun.
Tried the app to activate the Turn Light as Day Running Lights, same result, but again a loss of 10 points.
Am I making a mistake?


----------



## MarkTheShark

So I just got my ODBELEVEN in the post today and just had a little play with it.

First off why on earth does it NEED to use your location service? I never have this on unless using GMAPS.

What the hell is this 'do you want to autocode modules' bullcrap every time you go into modules?

Why doesn't it show battery voltage? i just get a coloured battery icon.


Anyway it scanned the car fine and cleared some codes including the airbag light. However when I tried to turn on lock/unlock chirp it failed but didn't charge any credits like it has some people.(tried all variations of lock chirp). Also the live data is not user friendly at all. the torque app was better for that stuff. Not impressed overall.


----------



## Steviejones133

Mark, which version of OBDEleven did you get? 1st gen (white) or next gen (black). My next
gen device shows a battery icon and when plugged in it displays the voltage eg. 12.3v in numbers next to the icon.

Also, mine doesn’t have that behaviour regarding auto coding.

As for location services, it’s probably for the adverts you can watch to earn credits






Bluetooth and Location services | OBDeleven


General question to all users, the app now requires location turned on in order to be able to connect to the car. No Idea why its in the Bluetooth connection point but th




forum.obdeleven.com


----------



## MarkTheShark

Hi Stevie

I just purchased direct from voltas IT so it should be next gen. my battery icon is top right instead of left.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

+1 *Steviejobes133* -
Even my old First Gen Pro displays the actual voltage (shown on an Android tablet). Of course this is after it's all set up and connected properly -









Here's the problem as to why you're not seeing what you might have expected...


----------



## Steviejones133

Just had a quick look on OBDEleven web site and it does state that battery status is included, even in the basic edition.

Mark, just wondering if when you set it up first time, if you noticed if the device checked and/or installed latest firmware? - you should be able to check by navigating “other” at bottom of screen then “about” - my shows software version of 1.9.4


----------



## MarkTheShark

It did update yes. and i have pro which is registered.

The location is so they can sell your personal data which is extremely scummy for a paid for item like this.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I agree. I was never keen on that from the first time I saw how it was set up during my initial review. I'm not sure if there's a legal precedent regarding data privacy that allows you to block it. It might be worth an email to Voltas IT who does the coding to see if it's possible to opt our or disable it considering all the EU data privacy laws.

One reason I used a different email address for the fault code reports...there's no reason for them to have my primary email address.


----------



## MarkTheShark

I'm going to try get a refund. Not that I can see any customer service anywhere.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Try this - 





 Contact us


Use our form to contact us




obdeleven.com


----------



## MarkTheShark

They do actually have support through the help section of the app. Their returns policy is a bit sketchy though.


----------



## MarkTheShark

OK I just tried to change through long coding even though I have no clue what i I'm doing and it worked. I'm coming around to it now. I was quick to draw conclusions before which is not like me (lying cnut).

I just spoke with support via the app and they told me that battery voltage display on the main screen is only for IOS.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Okay...so the displayed features are different between iOS and Android. Interesting. 

Well, I have both the VCDS and OBDeleven (Android FirstGen) and they both have their merits. I keep the OBDeleven in the glove box as it's way easier than hauling around a VCDS and a laptop! 

For simple things like a quick fault scan, I find the OBDeleven is the way to go. For example, my wife's Tiguan (TDI) had a check engine light come on recently. I pulled over to the side of the road, plugged in the OBDeleven and discovered one of the *glow plugs* was going south with a *P067200 - Cylinder 2 Glow Plug* fault code. Easy peasy. Drove to my local mechanic, explained the situation, showed him the fault code and it was all done and dusted.

For serious deep dive diagnostics, adaptations and basic settings, IMHO the VCDS is the way to go


----------



## MarkTheShark

Well I hope i don't go far enough down the rabbit hole to be wanting a vcds. Hopefully this will do all I need. So far so good only codes showing now are for non oem head unit and a door mirror not heated.

Looking at some of the stuff listed in obdeleven coding is quite impressive for what it is. I can see me bricking my car within the next few weeks so stay tuned for that thread. 😂


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just make sure you run an auto scan and email yourself the results before you change anything. That way you have all the OEM long codes for every address as they were set at the factory. If you change something and it doesn't work out, you can always change it back.


----------



## MarkTheShark

Are you sure that saves the coding status? and could you not just get that from the history in the app?

had another response this morning from voltas saying battery voltage is displayed on droid. I am confusion.

EDIT I forgot I do actually have the AC not working so there is a 00819 code. Do the g65 sensors go bad or would it just be low on AC juice typically?

God i'm dumb or getting old or both. You have to enable battery voltage on the settings.


----------



## Nidana

Looks like they have removed the free daily token collection plus also collecting tokens watching ads.


----------



## Steviejones133

Sneaky little gits…..just checked mine and yeah, removed.


----------

